
After Travis Kalanick’s Resignation, Will Uber Really Change? - hluska
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/after-travis-kalanicks-resignation-will-uber-really-change
======
thevardanian
Maybe Kalanick wants to manufacture a return story.

~~~
iamdave
I was thinking about this last night after listening (paradoxically) to a
podcast from ESPN about Phil Jackson and Steve Jobs.

This was The Dan Le Batard podcast from Thursday and they talked about return
stories. Dan posited the line from The Dark Knight "you either die a hero or
live long enough to see yourself become the villain" and asked if Phil Jackson
had become the villain (the context here is Phil jackson's problems with the
New York Knicks and the conversation around how unlikeable he's become to fans
of NBA basketball compared to his status first at the head coach of the Jordan
area Chicago Bulls and early career Kobe Bryant era Lakers)

Producer Mike Ryan then brings up Steve Jobs and his exit from Next and
eventual return to Apple.

That's what got me thinking, would it even be possible in today's
hyperspeed/"always on" media world for Kalanick to return or even foist the
conditions for a return to Uber or whatever Uber becomes the way Steve Jobs
did with Next and eventually Apple?

~~~
mc32
I think it's possible if Uber bumbles along for a while. Jack returned to
Twitter --under way different circumstances, but still, I don't think it's
inconceivable that if Uber goes south enough, even investors who pushed him
out might have a change of heart.

~~~
iamdave
Allow me to take the easy answers off the table and ask you to remove the
scandals ongoing and ask: what would it take for Uber to go under enough for
those conditions to take place as you put them?

I ask as a person who lives in a town that watched both Uber and Lyft leave in
protest of local regulations, watched those same companies lobby my
legislature for laws that effectively neutered municipal code, watched Uber
and a Lyft return operations, and is watching competitors that sprung up in
the vacuum quickly die.

With Truckload of chagrin.

It's a very strange but fascinating thing to watch at the local level so I'm
always curious to hear how others look at the behemoth.

~~~
mc32
Thinking off the top of my head I would say a conservative leadership which
would allow a challenger to gain an upper hand and render Uber a flagging
company. I think that scenario is possible if the management devote too much
of their energy on overcorrecting internal matters.

